# Problem with Bandwidth Manager software



## hazim (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi all.
I want to control the bandwidth of each user in my home network. I have a linksys WRT54GC router.. I downloaded the software "Antamedia Bandwidth Manager". The program requires to choose network interface (which is the router?). The problem is that I can't choose (or write the name of) any network interface. The following picture illustrates where I should choose it.









Any help is appreciated.
Hazim


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are confused about what this program does. It won't work with your router, your computer MUST be the gateway and control all the Internet traffic for this to function. 

Please read the text at the right of the Network Setup box.


----------



## hazim (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, you are right. Ok, I want to control that from my laptop in my wireless home network, is there any other tool that can do it? if not is there any third-party firmware for my linksys WRT54GC that can do it?

Regards,
Hazim


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

3rd Party Firmware like DD-WRT offer bandwidth control, though I have never personally used it. My Actiontec MI424WR offers it as well, but it's so complicated to setup that I suspect I'd probably nuke my access totally trying to use it. :grin:


----------



## hazim (Oct 5, 2008)

The WRT54GC router RAM are only 1MB, I found that it's not possible to use another third-party firmware with it... Anybody think there is any solution to do it using the same router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably not, the QoS on that router's stock firmware is pretty anemic.


----------

